# Introducing Becca



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Brought her home today( yes, the breeder and I both are aware of possible female aggression). We're excited to have her here and looking forward to a busy New Year.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

We used to have Beca the Shar Pei for 12+ years!)


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Love seeing the kids with the pup!


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Awww...too cute!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I wanted Beck, slight compromise. 😉


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The grands were pretty excited. We didn't tell them,, so big surprise. And just finished a potty time, she's back in the crate.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Have fun 😊


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> I wanted Beck, slight compromise.


My niece Bekah, is mostly called Bek. You can definitely sneak “Beck” in!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute! Enjoy...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

😉 oh yes.


dogfaeries said:


> My niece Bekah, is mostly called Bek. You can definitely sneak “Beck” in!


Oh yes.😉


----------



## RabanJr (Jul 17, 2020)

She is beautiful 🥰


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

When did this get decided??? I thought we were friends!
She is precious, looks like a little sweetheart. Congrats.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> When did this get decided??? I thought we were friends!
> She is precious, looks like a little sweetheart. Congrats.


We kept her a secret. Very small litter and wanted to meet her first to make sure we were bringing her home. Just cautious. Her sire is half brother to my girls. So a niece!😉


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, she's darling!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And the ear dance has started.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a little sweetie! Love the ear dance.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> What a little sweetie! Love the ear dance.


Me too. She's very confident, yet doesn't chase the cats. I think they baffle her. They are on the other hand, drama queens and play up every interaction.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cats baffle me! They are weird little creatures.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Cats baffle me! They are weird little creatures.


But they catch 🐁.👍


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

They do???
Mine would point them out to my previous dog and let him do the work while they watched.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Cats baffle me! They are weird little creatures.


E
V
I
L
CAT


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nightly bath time at our house.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few new pictures of our growing girl.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I just love the last picture.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

cagal said:


> I just love the last picture.


That is a 40's 12 foot American slide I found. She's climbed up about a quarter of it before she slides back down.😅


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

One year home. ♥








And when Cay is here, I barely exist. I love their bond.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The first year, time flies. Greats photos


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How has it been a year already!? She’s beautiful.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> How has it been a year already!? She’s beautiful.


Isn't time crazy? Thank you.


----------

